

Ground Zero: a Google Maps Mashup that Shows Damage Caused by a Nuclear Explosion - dpapathanasiou
http://www.carloslabs.com/projects/200712B/GroundZero.html

======
Allocator2008
Dude, that's just like wrong, on so many levels...

